# FS: genuine VoA Dasher repair manual



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

I realize this is not the classified but the Dasher/Quantum community is so small I thought I would list this here.

VoA repair manual Type 32/33 Dasher I would give this book a 8/10. The interior pages are in great condition. There are some finger print marks on one of the wiring diagram pages.

$50.00 shipped

Video flipping through the book below.


----------

